# Let there be (LED) light!



## Tom Lapointe (Jan 2, 2008)

Picked this up for $17 "30 LED" Work Light by "HUSKY"  at a local "Home Depot" about a week ago... 








Here's the rear view, out of the package; note the flush ON/OFF pushbutton on the back.../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blush.gif 








There's also a hanging hook mounted via a ball & socket joint /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/satisfied.gif that folds flush with the back when not in use, & can be rotated 360 degrees when extended... 
















Did I mention - this thing is *BRIGHT!!!!* 








It's also supposed to be water & oil resistant  , & uses a LiPo battery for a claimed *5-HOUR* /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif run-time per charge! It actually has 31 LED's - the 31st being a battery charge indicator (turns red when plugged into the included "wall-wart" charger at low charge, LED turns green when battery is 80% charged). VERY BRIGHT for outdoor night work (which I do a lot of!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wow.gif ). I think this tool is rapidly going to get into the category of "how did I ever get along without this"/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blush.gif! 
Tom


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Good find! 

I saw a light just like that - only on a small flexible stand/arm - at my wife's sewing center. Made in Switzerland. $139.00. What some people get away with? 

Thanks 

Dave


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I have DOZENS of LED flashlights and a similar Trouble Light to what is shown here, but I don't find them of any value for the purposes for which they are intended. 

Like all LED "bright white" lights, that Trouble Light is VERY bright to look directly at it, BUT since these LEDs only produce three or four very narrow color bands of light, only the items that reflect those particular colors will show up in the beam of light the LEDs produce. Anything that is red in color, but not the particular shade of red that the LEDs put out, will appear very dark. Same thing for the green, blue and yellow colors that are present, unless the objects the LED light is being shined upon reflect those exact colors, they appear dark. 

I find LED lights to be great when shining directly at the viewer, but near useless as general illumination purposes. 

Anybody else notice this?


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Semper Vaporo on 04/13/2008 10:28 AM


I find LED lights to be great when shining directly at the viewer, but near useless as general illumination purposes. 

Anybody else notice this? 






I wouldn't use them as my sole source work light but they get to be handy when I need that extra bit of light at my work bench. Nothing better to see with if I need to find a screw head down that long black hole under a USAT set of trucks. 

Dave


----------



## Paul Norton (Jan 8, 2008)

Adding the female connector from a two-pin plug set to a twin, AA battery holder makes an cheap and easy tester for white LEDs and a small portable light for tight spaces. The battery holder with switch is available from Radio Shack and most electronic shops. The leads of a white LED simply slip into the connector for testing. 










To view this and other handy tools, click on the following link. 
Workbench Hand Tools


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Good idea Paul. I have a bundle of those connectors. 

Dave


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

Posted By dawinter on 04/13/2008 4:31 PM 
Posted By Semper Vaporo on 04/13/2008 10:28 AM 
I find LED lights to be great when shining directly at the viewer, but near useless as general illumination purposes. 
Anybody else notice this?  


I wouldn't use them as my sole source work light but they get to be handy when I need that extra bit of light at my work bench. Nothing better to see with if I need to find a screw head down that long black hole under a USAT set of trucks. 
Dave

Interesting observation. I seem to remember reading in the newspapers about a government mandate that in 10 years or something like that, there will be no more incandecent lights manufactured (due to energy inefficiencies or something like that). Wouldn't that mean that only LEDs, flourescents, etc, be available? 

Also, I'm wondering if flourescent work lights would have a wider arc of visibility compared with incandecent. 

I imagine each type of light has its pros and cons.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

I use a 100 watt equivalent flouresent in my drop light. I has two advantages, 1. it doesn't get hot and 2. it doesn't have a filament that breaks when I drop it. (is that why they are called 'drop lights'?)


----------



## Tom Lapointe (Jan 2, 2008)

"I use a 100 watt equivalent flouresent in my drop light. I has two advantages, 1. it doesn't get hot and 2. it doesn't have a filament that breaks when I drop it. (is that why they are called 'drop lights'?)" 
I think this should be even better in *BOTH* regards. 
While I'll admit LED lights due a different color temperature than incandescents or flourescents, I don't particularly find that a limitation in the applications I plan to use this one.  
Already used it a couple on nights ago to check & add air to the tires on the girlfriend's/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/kiss.gif car after coming home from work (I work 2nd shift,/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/ermm.gif don't get home until typically 12:30 AM!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/unsure.gif - & as a result I am definetly NOT an early riser!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/doze.gif ). 
Looks like it will be also GREAT for when I'm running trains wee hours of the morning /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif during upcoming warm summer nights (no, I DON'T run the sound-equipped locos then!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gif ). I also bought one for my father at the same time - he used it to find where my cat was hiding /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/plain.gif this afternoon, under the indoor layout!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif Tom


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Saw a cute LED flashlight at the gas station. Picked one up. Ooh! Surprise! I should learn to read first, it's a joke and shocks you when you try to turn it on. Worked on me


----------



## tbug (Feb 16, 2008)

Reminds me of a guy I used to work with. He had a little joke box that blurted - ahem, 'statements' when you pushed the button. Why he had it in church one day is beyond me. But as the story goes, it was during the sermon when all was very quiet, that when he stood, it went off saying "f--- you". D'oh!!!!!


----------



## ByrdC130 (Jan 4, 2008)

tbug, that story sounds like a young gal I work with. She has a ringtone on her phone that is some rap cussin song. And of course it went off in church, told her it prob'ly seemed a good idea at the time but didn't quite work out in the long run.


----------



## chrisb (Jan 3, 2008)

Anyone know about wiring up LED's? I believe that a resistor is needed. I bought of LED's at Radio Shack awhile back. 
I then found out that there is more to just hooking the leads to the battery terminals. Any rules of thumb or insights?


----------



## dbodnar (Jan 2, 2008)

Chris - I have written a number of articles about using LEDs. Have a look at: 

http://www.trainelectronics.com/articles.htm 

Specifically the articles titled: 
* LEDs 101 - Introduction & Overview 
* LEDs 102 -Using them Onboard Trains 
* LEDs 103 - Turning them On and Off 

I also put together a tutorial on determining current limiting resistor values - it is at: 
http://davebodnar.com/railway/LED_light_project/ - scroll down a bit over 1/2 way for the information on resistors. 

Let me know if that answers your questions. 

dave


----------

